# Moving out of California



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Flexer, i'm looking to move out of CA, not now but maybe next year or next two year. It's kinda hard to survive here, high rental, low income, hard competitive... specially only me who working to take care of family of 4. My income is just higher enough to not be able to receive any support like food stamp, housing.... So we looking to move.
Which state do you guy recommend for a family of 4? We prefer to stay close to Asian community, low rental, easy block fishing ( since i love driving than any other job), nice weather and security ( not much DNR email). Looking to hear from you guys. And please include warehouse code if you can. Thank you


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Texas is great no state income tax and big Asian community dda2 would be close to Plano and Richardson


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why the racial undertones?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Why the racial undertones?


It's culture not racial


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Because of the code word "community" right?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Because of the code word "community" right?


I assume they want to be around Asian stores.supernarkets churches etc


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> It's culture not racial


I agree. He just wants to be around people who are good at math and are terrible drivers.  (I kid, I kid!!)


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> people who are good at math and are terrible drivers.  (I kid, I kid!!)


Ikr, we Asian can't drive, we "drift". lol.

Back to main topic, Northern Virginia have big Asian communities too (Korean, Thai, Vietnamese, Chinese). Warehouse code is DDC1. However, are you sure you want to move for a IC job like this? By the way, blocks are abundant here... for now. Every time I check the phone I see available blocks. Delivery's destinations are mostly single houses/town houses on uncrowded streets. Rent is around $400-$800 per room and about $1500-2000 average for a single house with 3 bd/2bath. Security is better in the north and east and worse in west and south. Weather is nice...if you like observing all seasons.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

drive uber in nyc highest rates in the nation, lower cost of living in jersey


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks guys. Me and my wife don't speak English well, and familiar with Asian food, that's why we would like to live close to Asian community, no other reason. Any idea about Seattle? I saw the guy post block available at $80~$100 for 4 hour on other topic


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

andvhbk said:


> Thanks guys. Me and my wife don't speak English well, and familiar with Asian food, that's why we would like to live close to Asian community, no other reason. Any idea about Seattle? I saw the guy post block available at $80~$100 for 4 hour on other topic


Those were only 6-11pm blocks. Seattle is very expensive as well. Texas, Florida, Arizona are warm and cheap. Any big city in those states will have a sizable Asain population, just pick a city and check the demographics on Wikipedia.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

For what it's worth, relocating for the sake of this type of income doesn't seem responsible ... No one can predict what amazon will do in the next 6 months let alone two years ... These are side hustle extra money makers ... IMHO


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> For what it's worth, relocating for the sake of this type of income doesn't seem responsible ... No one can predict what amazon will do in the next 6 months let alone two years ... These are side hustle extra money makers ... IMHO


Uh yeah. When you're 3 stolen boxes away from being unemployed with no recourse, moving seems unwise. The welfare state of California seems a great place to be unemployed if you have to be.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

andvhbk said:


> Thanks guys. Me and my wife don't speak English well, and familiar with Asian food, that's why we would like to live close to Asian community, no other reason. Any idea about Seattle? I saw the guy post block available at $80~$100 for 4 hour on other topic


We have a huge Asian population but the cost of living here is crazy. There are 250 foot studio apartments in Seattle going for 1000 a month.

We have issues with package theft in certain areas. I would not move for this gig. There was someone on here a few months ago who moved from Texas to Cali because he couldn't get blocks, then he moved back to Texas asking us if things got better.

You move for a full-time job, never for a gig.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Uh yeah. When you're 3 stolen boxes away from being unemployed with no recourse, moving seems unwise. The welfare state of California seems a great place to be unemployed if you have to be.


I dont want to be unemployed. The welfare is not enough to feed a family of 4. I also just consider this gig as one of the idea to pick the location. Thank everyone very much for your advises.


----------

